# Plant ID Please



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hard to say without a clear picture of the stem and roots. But reminds me of anubias nana pettie.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Will post more pics. Don't think it's an anubias though, this is rooted in the substrate and grows like a stem plant.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

More bad cell pics, st least here you can get a sense of the stems structure:


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Lobelia Cardinalis 

Beautiful plant.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Respect thank you Sameer.


----------

